# Let's talk about the 2014-2015 roster?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

First up: Jordan Hill



> *Can Jordan Hill Handle Wear and Tear of Being a Starting Center?*
> 
> Coming off a career season, Jordan Hill was given a hefty raise by the Los Angeles Lakers with a new two-year deal worth $18 million.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2145933-can-jordan-hill-handle-wear-and-tear-of-being-a-starting-center


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I've always seen Hill as a poor mans Joakim Noah without the passing. If he can stay healthy I see him having a big year.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I would have rather let Hill walk and signed Greg Monroe instead. In my opinion, Hill is not a true center. I would compare Hill as a less talented version of Al Horford.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Monroe wasn't going to sign an essentially 1 year contract unless it's with the Pistons in order to become a true FA next season

as for Hill I think we may have a 2 headed monster situation at C with Hill and Davis essentially splitting the minutes 50-50 or so and Sacre as the garbage time scrub


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> as for Hill I think we may have a 2 headed monster situation at C with Hill and Davis essentially splitting the minutes 50-50 or so and Sacre as the garbage time scrub


Exactly what I think. Hill won't average over 30 minutes. More likely he'll be around 24-26 with 20-22 going to Davis and Sacre filling in spot duty.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Monroe wasn't going to sign an essentially 1 year contract unless it's with the Pistons in order to become a true FA next season
> 
> as for Hill I think we may have a 2 headed monster situation at C with Hill and Davis essentially splitting the minutes 50-50 or so and Sacre as the garbage time scrub


Wouldn't that just be 2 guys playing out of position then? There are quite a few centers around the league who would absolutely abuse both of them in the paint.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Wouldn't that just be 2 guys playing out of position then? There are quite a few centers around the league who would absolutely abuse both of them in the paint.


The Lakers are hoping (I'm sure) that at least one of those guys has some nice defensive upside yet to be tapped.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

serious question: how many centers are there who score and dominate anymore these days? Dwight kind of? Timmy? in their division the only guy I can think of with that potential is Boogie, Jordan is not going to back into the post and use his size to unload 20+ points on anyone, Bogut's not that guy either

and while it's true the Lakers 2 weakest positions are C and SF it's not like they're going to do anything serious this season anyway


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> The Lakers are hoping (I'm sure) that at least one of those guys has some nice defensive upside yet to be tapped.


they're probably also hoping that one or the other of them turns into assets by February - all they need to do is be serviceable, we're not talking about a team ready to make a deep run in the play-offs here anyway - hell if they even sniff the play offs Byron should be named Coach of the Year


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

True, Monroe wouldn't have signed on a 1 year, which is why Mitch should have ditched his "cap space for 2015 and beyond" campaign when considering a player like Monroe. Could have given him a 5 year/$47 million deal. If Detroit matches, then so be it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

"a player like Monroe"? are you seeing all the teams knocking themselves lining up to sign a "a player like Monroe"? let me start the list of offers for Monroe so far:

__________________?


that's all I've got


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

you sure Hill will start PC? you have Davis Boozer and Randle too 

In my opinion Hill is a legit 6th guy , comes off the bench brings his high energy to the game, not sure he should start.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Smath said:


> you sure Hill will start PC? you have Davis Boozer and Randle too
> 
> In my opinion Hill is a legit 6th guy , comes off the bench brings his high energy to the game, not sure he should start.


Problem is that none of the guys listed are really centers though. Hill is probably the closest, but all are really power forwards.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Problem is that none of the guys listed are really centers though. Hill is probably the closest, but all are really power forwards.


Very true... but in today's NBA there's not a lot of old fashion post players anymore, I'd be fine playing a skinny athletic guy at Center like Davis with a massive scorer PF like Boozer or Randle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Smath said:


> Very true... but in today's NBA there's not a lot of old fashion post players anymore, I'd be fine playing a skinny athletic guy at Center like Davis with a massive scorer PF like Boozer or Randle.


For the most part. When you face the handful of traditional centers around the league though, they will rip LA's front court to shreds. 

They have a year or two to figure it out though before they actually try to compete again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis does not need to be starting. Let him try to be the energy guy off the bench, not Hill. Hill is the closest thing we have to a center (Sacre still has a lot of work to do) so we shouldn't be benching him for an unproven, more undersized big in Davis.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Ed Davis does not need to be starting. Let him try to be the energy guy off the bench, not Hill. Hill is the closest thing we have to a center (Sacre still has a lot of work to do) so we shouldn't be benching him for an unproven, more undersized big in Davis.


Ed Davis is a gangster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Ed Davis is a gangster.



He may be, but Jordan Hill is the Godfather.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

e-monk said:


> "a player like Monroe"? are you seeing all the teams knocking themselves lining up to sign a "a player like Monroe"? let me start the list of offers for Monroe so far:
> 
> __________________?
> 
> ...


Just because he hasn't gotten any offers means he's a scrub? I don't know, I personally think he's better than Hill. Here is a comparison of both Hill and Monroe's stats from last season;

Hill
PTS: 9.7
REB: 7.4
AST: 0.8
PIE: 12.9%

Monroe:
PTS: 15.2
REB: 9.3
AST: 2.1
PIE: 11.8%

Take into account that Hill has only played in 259 games in 5 seasons and Monroe has played 309 games in 4 seasons.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Just because he hasn't gotten any offers means he's a scrub? I don't know, I personally think he's better than Hill. Here is a comparison of both Hill and Monroe's stats from last season;
> 
> Hill
> PTS: 9.7
> ...


Monroe is much better than Hill and he is actually a legit center. Anyone who argues that is out of their minds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love to have Monroe.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Monroe with progressed Randle would be an impossible front court to stop.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Monroe is better than Hill, but it's not by much. Look at their per 36 numbers. Remarkably similar with Hill being the better rebounder and Monroe the better passer. Only thing keeping me from taking Hill over Monroe is Hill's durability. Both are undersized centers. Both shouldn't be making anything close to the max which is what Monroe is trying to get. Hill needs to prove that he can handle the increased minutes.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Smath said:


> you sure Hill will start PC? you have Davis Boozer and Randle too
> 
> In my opinion Hill is a legit 6th guy , comes off the bench brings his high energy to the game, not sure he should start.


Well, the Lakers have a strange frontcourt: 4 PFs who haven't been starter material (one of them a rookie - Boozer, Hill, Davis and Randle) and a scrub C (Sacre).
Sacre can't start, so that would leave Hill or Davis as possible makeshif Centers (both have experience playing the position). Randle is a pure PF (IMHO) and Boozer doesn't seem to have the physicallity to play C.

So, yes, Hill is the probable starter at C. Which is kind of strange, considering his play (high energy, like you said) is not exactly typical for a Center.
My bet is that Hill will play something like 25/27mpg (fatigue and foul trouble), Davis 15mpg and Sacre the garbage minutes.

Hill would not be a bad 6th/7th man (in fact, i agree he could thrive), but the Lakers don't have anyone better/more suited to start at C...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jeremy Lin, Kobe, Wes Johnson, Boozer and Hill will be our starters on opening night.

Nash will be relegated to ~15mpg, and Henry, Swaggy and Randle will be our offensive firepower off the bench.

I actually think this team has a decent amount of potential, but it all depends on what Coach Scott can get out of them. We'll see...I'm definitely looking forward to seeing them out on the court.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a balanced team , just need a coach to get the most out of em (hopefully scott get the job done) , and kobe... oh kobe =] boy did I miss my idol! =]


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jeremy Lin, Kobe, Wes Johnson, Boozer and Hill will be our starters on opening night.
> 
> Nash will be relegated to ~15mpg, and Henry, Swaggy and Randle will be our offensive firepower off the bench.
> 
> I actually think this team has a decent amount of potential, but it all depends on what Coach Scott can get out of them. We'll see...I'm definitely looking forward to seeing them out on the court.


I think Beasly should start over Wes Johnson if they bring him on board. Watching Wes play is like watching a beached whale trying to navigate back into the ocean. Wes, P. Swags, Xavier, Julius, and Ed would be a great, not spectacular, second unit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I think Beasly should start over Wes Johnson if they bring him on board. Watching Wes play is like watching a beached whale trying to navigate back into the ocean. Wes, P. Swags, Xavier, Julius, and Ed would be a great, not spectacular, second unit.


I'd say Wes needs to start, or the Lakers won't have ONE capable defender on the starting 5...

The reserves have the potential to do some damange:
PG - Nash / Clarkson;
SG- Swaggy
SF - Henry / Beasley?
PF - Randle;
C - Davis / Sacre


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Just because he hasn't gotten any offers means he's a scrub? I don't know, I personally think he's better than Hill. Here is a comparison of both Hill and Monroe's stats from last season;
> 
> Hill
> PTS: 9.7
> ...


if he's so good why is he going to take that crap deal you were talking about?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Monroe is much better than Hill and he is actually a legit center. Anyone who argues that is out of their minds.


no one IS arguing that

what is in question is whether Monroe would take Hill's deal which is equally insane as he obviously would not (nor did the Lakers have 4 @ almost 12m to offer which was the fantasy land alternative suggested to signing Hill)

BUT I would also point out that Monroe isn't a max player And the fact that the Pistons likely wouldn't match such an offer and still no one has made that offer is telling in that regard (they might not even match that fantasyland [email protected] offer but no one seems to be rushing to caddie that either)


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

e-monk said:


> if he's so good why is he going to take that crap deal you were talking about?


Like I've said time and time again. You wouldn't be doing your job as a GM if your not trying to improve the team after every season. Fantasy or not, it doesn't hurt to try and make moves and even if trying to attempt to make moves fail, then its okay, case in point with James and Anthony. It's better than sitting around with your thumb up your ass playing with your prostate, then bringing back mediocre or sub-par players.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

our GM improved our team (within reason) while keeping realistic long term options open and adding future assets

if your idea of being a good GM is over paying 2nd tier players and locking up long term cap space in a roster that at best gets you 7-8 seeds I'm glad you're not Mitch


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

It's crazy to me that people think Mitch, easily in the top third of sharpest GM's in the league (maybe top 5), actually preferred Hill over Monroe. Of course we'd all love to have Monroe, Bleadsoe, blah blah blah. If you don't understand why we signed Hill to the deal we signed him to, and more importantly, why we DIDN't throw money at players like Monroe or Stephenson, then it's hard to reason what roster moves could/should be made. 

Anyway, back to the topic. 

I love the idea of more two-headed monster at C than starter and bench player. Hill was most effective in limited min because of his high energy, especially on the offensive glass. Not too familiar with Davis, but we're desperately going to need a rim protector with Kobe and Lin on the perimeter, so if that's one of his strengths, he should be getting some good burn.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Ed Davis is a gangster.


So is my cousin, C-Loc. He can't defend the rim and clean the glass, but he can defend the block and clean a glock. When does being a gangster mean you should start in the NBA?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Just because he hasn't gotten any offers means he's a scrub? I don't know, I personally think he's better than Hill. Here is a comparison of both Hill and Monroe's stats from last season;
> 
> Hill
> PTS: 9.7
> ...


I have to admit PIE is a new one for me. Is that like a players TITS %?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Where did my previous post go??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: Jordan Clarkson impresses at OVO Bounce tournament, scores 35 points, throws down some nice dunks [VIDEO] http://t.co/LJsREid2np





> @Lakerholicz: Clarkson played with Vonleh (9th pick) & Ennis (18th) tonight, yet a Raptors reporter said he outplayed both of them: http://t.co/X002LIOm8F


It's very early but he's looking like an absolute STEAL.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson has been impressive during the Summer. Lets see if Byron actually plays him during the regular season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So is my cousin, C-Loc. He can't defend the rim and clean the glass, but he can defend the block and clean a glock. When does being a gangster mean you should start in the NBA?


A true gangster knows how to block that shot and sling that rock. You gotta take your dominance from the corners and translate it onto the basketball court.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Jordan Clarkson has been impressive during the Summer. Lets see if Byron actually plays him during the regular season.


let me just repost this:



> Here are rookies who got burn on Scott's squads
> 
> Kenyon Martin 2272 minutes 68 starts
> Stephen Jackson 1660 minutes 40 starts
> ...


I have no idea why so many people think otherwise but facts


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> let me just repost this:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why so many people think otherwise but facts


Jordan Clarkson will get his fair share of minutes, either spelling Lin (i think Nash is done) or playing some SG.
All the "coach __ doesn't play rookies" talk doesn't apply to this seasons' Lakers, i'm afraid. The lack of quality in the roster will force Scott to bet on guys like Randle and Clarkson to play heavy minutes (considering they produce, of course).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> Jordan Clarkson will get his fair share of minutes, either spelling Lin (i think Nash is done) or playing some SG.
> *All the "coach __ doesn't play rookies" talk doesn't apply to this seasons' Lakers*, i'm afraid. The lack of quality in the roster will force Scott to bet on guys like Randle and Clarkson to play heavy minutes (considering they produce, of course).




it doesn't apply at all - it's a bogus criticism that has no basis in fact


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Jeremy Lin All-Star


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Breaking Down the Los Angeles Lakers' Point Guard Position*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2148234-breaking-down-the-los-angeles-lakers-point-guard-position

I'm really eager to see if Steve Nash still has something left in the tank... But even if he hasn't, it's not the most worrisome position in the roster...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oops! Update: Lakers have signed another PG:



> *Lakers Sign Keith Appling To Non-Guaranteed Deal*
> 
> Shams Charania @ShamsCharania
> Follow
> Keith Appling of Michigan State has reached agreement on a non-guaranteed camp deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell RealGM.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-sign-keith-appling-to-non-guaranteed-deal/2014/08/04/

Don't know a thing about the dude.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

training camp fodder


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Still say we need another ball handling guard.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Still say we need another ball handling guard.


I heard Jamel used to play basketball and he's been known to do some ball handling.....



Too low brow? I'm sorry. No one is posting and I'm bored.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Predicting the Roles and Impact of Each Lakers Newcomer This Season


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2153448-predicting-the-roles-and-impact-of-each-lakers-newcomer-this-season


----------

